# How old was your Hav at full height/ weight?



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I know the weight question has been asked a lot, and although I'm curious as to what Oliver will weigh full grown (he's been REALLY slowing down at 7 months. He's about 8.5 lbs, and has grown less than a pound over the past 2 months. Breeder thought 10-11 lbs full grown, but for some reason I feel it will be 12.) But they stop growing sooner in height, I have heard? I'm interested since height is the breed standard. He's about 10 1/8 inches now. How much taller did your dog get past 7 or so months?


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh, and breeder says this line tends to be full grown around ten months. Makes sense because he grew quickly till around 6 months.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Shadow was 10 months when I got him. He was 9 inches tall(I think but he was pretty wild and untamed and could not stand still!) and 7.0 pounds. The breeder said that he had been up to 9.2 and had lost over 2 lbs. in a month while he was with the owners that returned him.
He is 2 yrs, 4 mo now, 10 inches tall and 10.6 lbs. That has been his height and weight since he was 1.5, so I would say that he was full grown at 1.5 years old.
He is an excellent eater. I can't imagine how he lost that weight. Maybe they were not feeding him. He was so bony and thin but steadily gained back the weight after I got him.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Tere said:


> Shadow was 10 months when I got him. He was 9 inches tall(I think but he was pretty wild and untamed and could not stand still!) and 7.0 pounds. The breeder said that he had been up to 9.2 and had lost over 2 lbs. in a month while he was with the owners that returned him.
> He is 2 yrs, 4 mo now, 10 inches tall and 10.6 lbs. That has been his height and weight since he was 1.5, so I would say that he was full grown at 1.5 years old.
> He is an excellent eater. I can't imagine how he lost that weight. Maybe they were not feeding him. He was so bony and thin but steadily gained back the weight after I got him.


Oh gosh that's terrible. I'm glad you were able to care for him like that! Oliver isn't big on food but that's another topic entirely


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

He was very sad looking since they had shaved his hair down very short except for his face and tail and so very thin. You could feel every bone in him and see them even. He had started to put weight back in the time he had been back to the breeder so I did not see him at his worst.
I almost did not take him because he looked so bad when I met him the first day. He is so enthusiastic about his food. He goes nuts over a kernel of his dog food, it is even funny to see.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry was 9 pounds when I got him at 8 months. the rescue said he wouldn't get more than a pound more (and if he did he'd be fat  ). He's 3 now and varies between 11-12, ideal is probably 11.5.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry was 9 pounds when I got him at 8 months. the rescue said he wouldn't get more than a pound more (and if he did he'd be fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the trajectory I think Oliver will follow. I can't believe the rescue thought 2-3 lbs would be fat. Oliver is just now to the point where I can easily feel his ribs but he's not so thin even my husband (who doesn't obsess over such matters) isn't saying things like, can't we figure out a way to get him to eat more? I guess it depends on bone structure and I think Oliver is medium. I can tell when he's solid with a bit of muscle vs when he's on food strike and still exercising a ton, when his little body feels brittle. Because we walk a lot as family AND we have little kids he's chasing after and playing with all day. I think, especially if he grows height-wise, he should fill out a pound or two for his bone structure as an adult. I don't care about weight, society obsesses over it, but I want him to be healthy for HIM. Otherwise it's just a number &#128521;


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2019)

It’s a good thing you took Shadow!!! My Zoey is a spunky little Hav with a great appetite and so affectionate with spurts of energy but also loves lying quietly near me. I’m glad you gave Shadow a good home!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

In our specific case, full grown at around 18 months.

Ricky's Popi

[EDIT] Ricky was 9 months old when we got him. He was 9 pounds at that time. He reached his mature height/weight at 18 months which was 11 inches tall at the shoulder and 15 pounds. At 6 y.o. he is still the same. Ricky's Vet says he is perfect weight for his structure which is very muscular. He has a voracious appetite. :hungry:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

He’s been 10.5- 11 lbs for months now, at 14 months old. It seems the breeder was right on!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't measure any of ours for height until they were over a year, because I didn't care. LOL! Kodi and Panda filled out a BIT between 12 and 18 months, Pixel had been the same weight since she was 11 months old.

Kodi is 11.5", 17.5 lbs (pretty stable)
Pixel is 10.5", 10 lbs. (sometimes drops to 9.5)
Panda is 10.25", 12.5 lbs. (sometimes drifts closer to 13)


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> I didn't measure any of ours for height until they were over a year, because I didn't care. LOL! Kodi and Panda filled out a BIT between 12 and 18 months, Pixel had been the same weight since she was 11 months old.
> 
> Kodi is 11.5", 17.5 lbs (pretty stable)
> Pixel is 10.5", 10 lbs. (sometimes drops to 9.5)
> Panda is 10.25", 12.5 lbs. (sometimes drifts closer to 13)


It was so strange, within the past few weeks we've been to two vets with two different scales. One was an emergency vet after he ate a chocolate bar (sigh) and he was 10.2 lbs or something around there. Then at our vet for the neutering, he was 11! So really I can't say for certain, except that he's probably going to end up approximately where the breeder said. He's perfect for us in any case! I can't really measure his height accurately.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> It was so strange, within the past few weeks we've been to two vets with two different scales. One was an emergency vet after he ate a chocolate bar (sigh) and he was 10.2 lbs or something around there. Then at our vet for the neutering, he was 11! So really I can't say for certain, except that he's probably going to end up approximately where the breeder said. He's perfect for us in any case! I can't really measure his height accurately.


That's the other thing. Every scale is a little different. Once recently they weighed Kodi on the "big dog" floor scale out front and insisted he weighed 16.5 lbs. I told him that HAD to be wrong, that he'd be skeletal at that weight. They put it in his chart anyway. the next time he was in, they weighted him, as usual, on one of the baby scales.... 17.5. "Oh, he's gained a pound!"

"No, if you look at ALL his other weights, they are right around 17.5. I keep close tabs on their weight at home. That's what he SHOULD weigh, and that's what he weighed the last time. The scale out front doesn't work well on such a small dog. That reading was wrong." LOL!

And as far as getting an accurate height on an immature dog... that was what I was thinking after I posted. To get an accurate height, you have to have a dog who is trained to stack properly and hold that stack while s/he is measured with a proper, leveled, measure. (which can be a little scary) I don't know ANY puppies who are trained to do that, and I know few people who have that equipment at home. I had mine measured on an agility wicket, so I know the measurements are accurate.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> That's the other thing. Every scale is a little different.


Ricky's Vet has two scales, a big dog scale on the floor and a small dog scale on the counter. Ricky will fit on either. neither is very accurate in my opinion. Neither is calibrated by the State Weights and Measures Dept. Once I weighed Ricky on the floor scale and the then immediately on the counter scale. There was a 3/4 pound difference! :surprise: I asked the Vet about this. He said the scales only give a ballpark figure. He said they are easily jostled out of calibration by active dogs. He said the techs will calibrate them periodically with a known weight (like a 25 pound dumbbell) but it doesn't last long. He said he makes his assessment of weight by "hands on" feeling the structure of the dog. He said that in his opinion, most owners put too much emphasis on a dogs numerical weight (I'm one of them) rather than their structure (I'm one of them).

For the record, I weigh Ricky on a 'sliding weight' scale at the gym. I make sure the scale is calibrated to 'zero' before weighing him............... or me. Ricky's AVERAGE weight is 15 pounds but can vary 1/4 pound either way. I only weigh him about once a month. I also feel his structure frequently with my hands, I found a cyst in his rib area recently and took him to the Vet. Vet said not to worry, very common. He said keep an eye on it. If it starts to grow or erupts on the surface, he will cut it out. He said the chances of that happening are unlikely.

Oh, dogs are not allowed in the gym but the staff and most members there know him well. The girl at the front desk says Ricky is always welcome for a weigh-in. She says, "he's not a dog,,,,,,he's a sexy Cuban!" :laugh2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think once a month weighing is plenty. I bought a baby scale for home, and only do my guys once a month. And honestly, I only use that to confirm what I feel with my hands. I STILL like to feel them to determine good body mass. But you can get complacent when you feel your own dogs day in and day out. One winter, I definitely let Kodi get chubby, and it's harder to take weight off than put it on, so after that, I decided not to let that happen again!

Kodi had a lipoma on his ribcage that has been VERY SLOWY growing over several years. It has been needle biopsied, and it IS just a fatty growth, nothing to worry about, EXCEPT that it prevents him from wearing a harness. It's not a real problem for us, because he is not a puller, and walks very nicely on a collar. But it is not my preference to walk dogs on collars. But on balance, I'd rather walk him on a collar than put him through a surgery that he doesn't need, just so I can put a strap around his ribcage. ...And, of course, there is no saying that a harness wouldn't rub on scar issue left behind even if we had the surgery...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Every time I’ve been to the vet’s office he’s been so frantic he wouldn’t stand on the big scale when I check him in (it’s in the lobby). They have me hold him and then they weigh me and subtract my weight. I’m always a good sport about it, I’ve never said anything, but I do secretly hate it. It never occurred to me they might have a small scale. I’m just going to assume they don’t. Although now I kind of think they need one. They can’t be that expensive - I saw a baby bathtub with a built in scale at a baby store a while ago (and thought it was a bit strange but that’s beside the point).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Every time I've been to the vet's office he's been so frantic he wouldn't stand on the big scale when I check him in (it's in the lobby). They have me hold him and then they weigh me and subtract my weight. I'm always a good sport about it, I've never said anything, but I do secretly hate it. It never occurred to me they might have a small scale. I'm just going to assume they don't. Although now I kind of think they need one. They can't be that expensive - I saw a baby bathtub with a built in scale at a baby store a while ago (and thought it was a bit strange but that's beside the point).


I can't believe they don't have a baby scale. They can't POSSIBLY be weighing cats that way, and let's face it, a Havanese is a cat-sized dog!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I can't believe they don't have a baby scale. They can't POSSIBLY be weighing cats that way, and let's face it, a Havanese is a cat-sized dog!


The more I think about it, the more it seems like a case of the front desk not adapting situationally. I swear I remember him being weighed in a small scale in the exam room when he had his very first puppy visit and they did more extensive measuring and everything. I'm going to keep a closer eye out next time and maybe ask about it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The more I think about it, the more it seems like a case of the front desk not adapting situationally. I swear I remember him being weighed in a small scale in the exam room when he had his very first puppy visit and they did more extensive measuring and everything. I'm going to keep a closer eye out next time and maybe ask about it.


I would. That seems ridiculous.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for following up about Olivier's height and weight. Shama weighs 8.5 pounds and is 8.5 inches tall according to the agility wicket.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for following up about Olivier's height and weight. Shama weighs 8.5 pounds and is 8.5 inches tall according to the agility wicket.


So she isn't REALLY a "runt" as you call her, she is within standard as much as Kodi... she is just the bottom end of the standard and he is the top. Both are still in standard... He's not a giant either... there are a lot bigger Havs out there. ...And there are a lot smaller than Shama!  She's just "petite".


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, I know there are some dogs on the forum who are even smaller than Shama, like Diane's Molly, if I'm not mistaken. Shama was just so much smaller than than her brother, and we got a deal on her because she was small, and she only weighed 1.9 pounds the first time we took her to the vet, so I've always thought of her as a bit of a runt. "Petite" does sound nicer, and it's French like her name ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, I know there are some dogs on the forum who are even smaller than Shama, like Diane's Molly, if I'm not mistaken. Shama was just so much smaller than than her brother, and we got a deal on her because she was small, and she only weighed 1.9 pounds the first time we took her to the vet, so I've always thought of her as a bit of a runt. "Petite" does sound nicer, and it's French like her name ...


Well, WE all love her HERE, and WE don't think she should be called a runt! So there! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oliver, though I can’t get a GOOD measurement without a wicket, is tall. Prob 10.5 minimum, maybe 11 in. He has fine bones though. I think he might fill out a bit, but he’s always reminded me of a deer lol


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I "disagree" with the post below. A dog should not be judged by their size or even their beauty, but on their personality, ability, flexibility, adaptability, and capability. Besides being a beauty in a small package, Shama scores a 'ten' in all those categories.

Ricky Ricardo thinks she is the 'cat's pajamas." Anyone who messes with Shama will have to deal with 15 pounds of Cuban furry fury!

Yup, Shama, with all her accomplishments, represents the best in the Havanese breed.

Ricky's Popi



ShamaMama said:


> Yes, I know there are some dogs on the forum who are even smaller than Shama, like Diane's Molly, if I'm not mistaken. Shama was just so much smaller than than her brother, and we got a deal on her because she was small, and she only weighed 1.9 pounds the first time we took her to the vet, so I've always thought of her as a bit of a runt. "Petite" does sound nicer, and it's French like her name ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you, Popi! You are very kind. Shama LOVES Ricky Ricardo and wonders how she will ever meet him ... Maybe we could have a Havanese party in Denver sometime?


----------



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

I guess we got a big one- 15 pounds, and very solid. Che has what seems to be a heavy bone structure compared to his Hava friend.. large neck, very solidly muscled legs.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> Thank you, Popi! You are very kind. Shama LOVES Ricky Ricardo and wonders how she will ever meet him ... Maybe we could have a Havanese party in Denver sometime?


Stay tuned! I want to let the "where do you live" poll run another couple of weeks to get a more comprehensive sample, but I think the current trend will probably hold true. Then I will put together another poll to find some central location(s) by region(s) that would be most convenient. I would really like to make this happen this next Summer or Fall.

I suppose we could piggy-back with the National Specialty and have a private HF get-together at that event. Since the Specialty was held in Las Vegas last year, I suppose it will be held somewhere in the East this year. Does anyone know?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

It will be in Louisville, KY. I've heard great things about Louisville. Unfortunately, it's during the school year again this year, so hard for us. In 2018, the Chicago National Specialty was held in August ... (If Ricky Ricardo would meet us there, however, we'd take the time off to go! Who else could go to Louisville at the end of October?)

Crowne Plaza Louisville Airport hotel Louisville KY Oct 26 - 31, 2020


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> It will be in Louisville, KY. I've heard great things about Louisville. Unfortunately, it's during the school year again this year, so hard for us. In 2018, the Chicago National Specialty was held in August ... (If Ricky Ricardo would meet us there, however, we'd take the time off to go! Who else could go to Louisville at the end of October?)
> 
> Crowne Plaza Louisville Airport hotel Louisville KY Oct 26 - 31, 2020


Yes Louisville, which is fine. (Better than Las Vegas, IMO! But I have NO idea why they are doing it during the school year again!!!

(And, BTW, I agree... Shama is PERFECT, just the way she is! <3 )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ltartof said:


> I guess we got a big one- 15 pounds, and very solid. Che has what seems to be a heavy bone structure compared to his Hava friend.. large neck, very solidly muscled legs.


That can make a HUGER difference, weight-wise. Both my girls are in good, fit weight, with no extra fat. Panda is 10 1/4", and weighs three pounds MORE than Pixel, who is 10 1/2". But Pixel has little bird bones, and Panda has medium bone and is much more substantial. Kodi has more substance (and bone) too, which is why he is quite slim at 17 1/2 lbs at 11 1/2"


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Lani, our 18 month, Havanese is 10 lbs. She was up to 11 pounds, but lost some weight after we got Lila. She and Lila roughhouse several hours a day. 
Lila, who is 23 weeks, is up to 8.2 pounds. She might make it up to 10 lbs. 

Pippin was a whopping 23 pounds, very little of it was fat. He was just a very large Havanese. I guess, in addition to being a short hair, he had a lot of recessive genes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Frank said:


> Lani, our 18 month, Havanese is 10 lbs. She was up to 11 pounds, but lost some weight after we got Lila. She and Lila roughhouse several hours a day.
> Lila, who is 23 weeks, is up to 8.2 pounds. She might make it up to 10 lbs.
> 
> Pippin was a whopping 23 pounds, very little of it was fat. He was just a very large Havanese. I guess, in addition to being a short hair, he had a lot of recessive genes.


I think a lot of older Havanese were bigger.


----------



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

My pup is 7 months and about 8.5 - 9 lbs. Is this her full size, or is she likely to grow more?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bailey's Mummy said:


> My pup is 7 months and about 8.5 - 9 lbs. Is this her full size, or is she likely to grow more?


Seven months would be awfully young to be full size.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bailey's Mummy said:


> My pup is 7 months and about 8.5 - 9 lbs. Is this her full size, or is she likely to grow more?


 My opinion, she will grow. My uneducated opinion is that she will be about 10 to 12 pounds as an adult.

Ricky's Popi


----------

